# Pairing a second RF remote to Edge



## julsssark (Apr 28, 2009)

Has anyone been successful in pairing a *second* RF remote to their Edge? I want two RF remotes that can control the same Edge. The VOX remote that came with the Edge is paired fine in RF mode. I tried to add a Roamio RF remote and I could not get it to pair with the Edge.

juls


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

julsssark said:


> Has anyone been successful in pairing a *second* RF remote to their Edge? I want two RF remotes that can control the same Edge. The VOX remote that came with the Edge is paired fine in RF mode. I tried to add a Roamio RF remote and I could not get it to pair with the Edge.
> 
> juls


I will be interested if anyone says "yes". I doubt it myself, to pair a different remote there is a command to "unpair" all remotes first so that may be a necessary step. You COULD use a second remote in IR mode though. Not sure if IR mode would give access to voice function.


----------



## oregonalex (Nov 25, 2009)

Same experience as the OP. VOX remote pairs fine, Romio RF remote will not for anything. I tried all the procedures, resets, reboots, etc I could find and no dice. Disappointing that...


----------



## Terrestrial (Jan 22, 2016)

I tried to pair my Roamio remote with my Edge and it did not pair in RF. I can pair two VOX remotes with the Edge in RF.


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

VOX and Edge remotes are Bluetooth. The Roamio remotes are not (but still RF). They use different technologies, so they won't work together.


----------

